# Hoverfly on mustard plant



## kyrontf (May 7, 2012)

Found this little female Platycheirus sp. fly feeding on some mustard flowers.  C&C welcome!

1.






2.





3.





4. Just part of the plant itself.


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 7, 2012)

Love #1 and #2 for angle, composition and detail/sharpness.


----------



## kyrontf (May 7, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## joel28 (May 7, 2012)

how did you get such a close shot?

were you close to the bee? or its the lens?


----------



## kyrontf (May 8, 2012)

I was quite close (3-4cm maybe?) to the fly.  I used a reversed lens (a zoom which was set to about 35mm if I recall).  The fly was actually very cooperative and didn't mind the camera, so it wasn't too difficult to get in there.


----------



## photopete (May 8, 2012)

Very Nice 1 and 2


----------



## Balmiesgirl (May 8, 2012)

Sweet pics! 
I saw one of those the other day and wondered what it was. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Judobreaker (May 8, 2012)

I think there's something in his eye...


----------



## kyrontf (May 8, 2012)

photopete said:


> Very Nice 1 and 2





Balmiesgirl said:


> Sweet pics!
> I saw one of those the other day and wondered what it was. Thanks for sharing



Thanks, photopete and Balmiesgirl!



Judobreaker said:


> I think there's something in his eye...



Indeed!   I think that came from another flower the fly was visiting before the mustard.


----------



## orionmystery (May 9, 2012)

Nice set, esp like #2.


----------



## Jaemie (May 9, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> Love #1 and #2 for angle, composition and detail/sharpness.



I agree! Look at all that pollen. Messy bug - lol.


----------



## Rgollar (May 9, 2012)

Really nice shots


----------



## kyrontf (May 10, 2012)

Thanks orionmystery, Jaemie, Rgollar.


----------

